# I NEED HELP! black screen with livekernelevent (141) AGAIN



## OxGeNiD (Jun 29, 2020)

Hey guys,

so once I made a thread like this and someone told me to rma the card, so I did (I did it because I was getting livekernelevent141). Then they told me the gpu was faulty and they swapped it for a new one.  And now I am getting the livekernelevent 141 again...im running out of options and I need help really bad 

specs :

GPU : Asrock rx 5600 xt challenger d 6g oc (bios updated)
CPU : Ryzen 5 2600x
MOBO : gigabyte b450m ds3-h
RAM : G.skill aegis ddr4-3200mhz 16gb (F4-3200C16D-16GIS)       and btw I changed the voltage to 1.36 instead of 1.35, because games were crashing with 1.35
PSU : GIGABYTE p650b

and I found this in a crash dump, idk if it will be any help :

VIDEO_MINIPORT_FAILED_LIVEDUMP (1b0)

and yesterday I got : 

VIDEO_ENGINE_TIMEOUT_DETECTED (141)


----------



## Regeneration (Jun 29, 2020)

Stress test all of your hardware.

Scan or viruses and possible miners.


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jun 29, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Stress test all of your hardware.
> 
> Scan or viruses and possible miners.


can I use unigine valley benchmark for gpu stress test and prime95 for cpu?


----------



## basco (Jun 29, 2020)

did ya ever try to run your ram at lower mhz like default because if it crashes at 1,35volt it will not be fully stable at 1,36v !
whats your soc volt at?
there is more to ram overclocking then push more volts


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jun 29, 2020)

basco said:


> did ya ever try to run your ram at lower mhz like default because if it crashes at 1,35volt it will not be fully stable at 1,36v !
> whats your soc volt at?
> there is more to ram overclocking then push more volts


It crashes even without xmp profile enabled so I dont think that ram is the problem here, and I got this error : VIDEO_ENGINE_TIMEOUT_DETECTED (141), and it looks like it has to do something with gpu but I could be wrong : /

and soc voltage is at default I didnt change anything there only ram voltage


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2020)

At this stage you wanna start swapping parts out find a friend that has a spare GPu, ram & power supply you could borrow and swap them in one at a time to test till it stops crashing. though 141 code. Normally in windows logs 141 means power loss or sudden loss of power from bad shutdown etc etc.


----------



## dw1975 (Jun 29, 2020)

Maybe a corrupt driver installation? If you haven't already I would try uninstalling the vga drivers with ddu in safe mode. Then boot back into OS and install the latest drivers.

Or maybe corrupted system files. Do the following to check

Right-click on *Start *and then select *Command Prompt (Admin).* 
Type *DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*, and then press *Enter*. This will fix any corruptions that it finds. 
Type *SFC /Scannow *on the prompt, and then press *Enter*. This scan will repair system files.


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jun 29, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> At this stage you wanna start swapping parts out find a friend that has a spare GPu, ram & power supply you could borrow and swap them in one at a time to test till it stops crashing. though 141 code. Normally in windows logs 141 means power loss or sudden loss of power from bad shutdown etc etc.


idk if this will be any help, but first game lagged for like a second and then I have seen something like white noise (on monitor) and sound went like : zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
and then the sound stopped and I got no signal on monitor. And I forgot to mention, that when the screen lost signal, every fan in my case was spinning and led lights were turned on as well


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 29, 2020)

OxGeNiD said:


> idk if this will be any help, but first game lagged for like a second and then I have seen something like white noise (on monitor) and sound went like : zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> and then the sound stopped and I got no signal on monitor. And I forgot to mention, that when the screen lost signal, every fan in my case was spinning and led lights were turned on as well



This could also mean that the CPU or GPU is unstable and unable to hold its clocks. We wont know which ones which till you start swapping parts out and testing. Since you've already RMA'd the graphics card id say try swapping out the RAM first or test them with one module plugged in at a time with MEMTEST86 or play a game for a while.

Also 2nd gen Ryzen is notoriously picky with ram and i went through at least 3 different sets of ram before I had a set that ran stable with a machine I was building for a client. 

Due to the headache with memory compatibility. enabling XMP might also be counter productive as XMP was primarily an intel thing. Sometimes enabling XMP will cause 2nd Gen Ryzen to be unstable so go into your bios and manually enter in the specifications of your ram. Check that your ram is on the Motherboard manufacturers QVL list.


Your power supply is supposedly an OK one. Not great but not terrible either so i dont think that could be the cause. Nothing you can do but just rule each part out by process of elimination till you find out whats faulty.


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jun 30, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> This could also mean that the CPU or GPU is unstable and unable to hold its clocks. We wont know which ones which till you start swapping parts out and testing. Since you've already RMA'd the graphics card id say try swapping out the RAM first or test them with one module plugged in at a time with MEMTEST86 or play a game for a while.
> 
> Also 2nd gen Ryzen is notoriously picky with ram and i went through at least 3 different sets of ram before I had a set that ran stable with a machine I was building for a client.
> 
> ...


Ok, Im going to try it.
Btw, is it ok if my ram has the QVL list (on its website) and my mobo is listed on it?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 30, 2020)

Yeah that's fine


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 2, 2020)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Yeah that's fine





FreedomEclipse said:


> This could also mean that the CPU or GPU is unstable and unable to hold its clocks. We wont know which ones which till you start swapping parts out and testing. Since you've already RMA'd the graphics card id say try swapping out the RAM first or test them with one module plugged in at a time with MEMTEST86 or play a game for a while.
> 
> Also 2nd gen Ryzen is notoriously picky with ram and i went through at least 3 different sets of ram before I had a set that ran stable with a machine I was building for a client.
> 
> ...


sooo

the worst problem is that its crashing randomly

today it crashed like after one hour of playing and sometimes it crashes even when I just start the game and another time it goes without crashes for 2 hours straight
and I always get the VIDEO_ENGINE_TIMEOUT_DETECTED (141)

I even tried to set the frequency and timings manually on the ram but it still crashes

and temps are alright btw

I just dont know what to do at this point


----------



## dw1975 (Jul 3, 2020)

@OxGeNiD - what have you tried so far in terms of troubleshooting?

So if I understand correctly you had the 141 error and rma'd the vga card to the manufacturer. They found the card was defective and sent you a replacement and now the new one is doing the exact same thing? If that is the case I think its possible that your power supply or mobo might be causing your vga to go bad. First, if possible try your graphics card in another system and if you get the 141 error then the replacement card is pooched and will need to be rma'd again. I would do this first before trying another graphics card in your system. 

Have you tried running Memtest? Remember to test each dimm separately.


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 3, 2020)

dw1975 said:


> @OxGeNiD - what have you tried so far in terms of troubleshooting?


I RMA,d the gpu

I ran RAM on 2133mhz

stress tested cpu and ram

I tried changing the hdmi cable

I tried reinstalling the gpu drivers like 100x times

I tried scanning for corrupted files and viruses

I tried changing the ram voltage

I even tried turning off options like fast boot and changing power plans...

And I tried changing the monitor

And I tried unconnecting the gpu and then connecting it back




FreedomEclipse said:


> This could also mean that the CPU or GPU is unstable and unable to hold its clocks.



And I noticed that when I play CS:GO it never crashes, maybe its because of my gpu staying at low % usage


----------



## dw1975 (Jul 3, 2020)

OxGeNiD said:


> And I noticed that when I play CS:GO it never crashes, maybe its because of my gpu staying at low % usage


This has me thinking your psu may not be supplying enough juice to the card. Is it a modular psu? Can you try a different pcie cable? Or different pcie connector on the psu?

Have you tried putting the card in a different slot on the mobo?


----------



## Candor (Jul 3, 2020)

Motherboard bios up to date?


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 3, 2020)

dw1975 said:


> This has me thinking your psu may not be supplying enough juice to the card. Is it a modular psu? Can you try a different pcie cable? Or different pcie connector on the psu?
> 
> Have you tried putting the card in a different slot on the mobo?


its non-modular i think, and im going to try those two things later


Candor said:


> Motherboard bios up to date?


yes it is



dw1975 said:


> This has me thinking your psu may not be supplying enough juice to the card. Is it a modular psu? Can you try a different pcie cable? Or different pcie connector on the psu?
> 
> Have you tried putting the card in a different slot on the mobo?


and btw I talked too soon, it crashed even when playing csgo and now I got BSOD with error code  : VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE


----------



## IceShroom (Jul 3, 2020)

OxGeNiD said:


> and btw I talked too soon, it crashed even when playing csgo and now I got BSOD with error code  : VIDEO_TDR_FAILURE


Does your pc has sufficient cooling? Also which version of OS?
VIDEO_TRD_FAILURE can occure for various reasons, here is the reasons :https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi.../debugger/bug-check-0x116---video-tdr-failure Try to diagnose those.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Jul 3, 2020)

OxGeNiD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so once I made a thread like this and someone told me to rma the card, so I did (I did it because I was getting livekernelevent141). Then they told me the gpu was faulty and they swapped it for a new one.  And now I am getting the livekernelevent 141 again...im running out of options and I need help really bad
> 
> ...



i am disappointed how everybody ignores the fact that this is just the AMD Experience with NAVI.
there is probably no hardware issue, no ram issue, no cpu or Mobo issue...

It's just the absolute BS Driver experience that AMD delivers here.

the drivers are fundamentally broken and your hardware is 99.9% fine.

especially because i have the exact same Bluescreens with all of my 4 AMD Cards.
and all my Nvidia cards work perfectly fine (1050 ti, 1060, 1070, 1080 Ti, 1660 Ti, 2070 Super and 2080 Ti)


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 3, 2020)

IceShroom said:


> Does your pc has sufficient cooling? Also which version of OS?
> VIDEO_TRD_FAILURE can occure for various reasons, here is the reasons :https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi.../debugger/bug-check-0x116---video-tdr-failure Try to diagnose those.


My gpu goes MAX 74 degrees on full load, but usually its at 70 degrees

It looks like my only option is to run memtest to check if my memory is faulty but ive heard that it could take hours...



WarTherapy1195 said:


> i am disappointed how everybody ignores the fact that this is just the AMD Experience with NAVI.
> there is probably no hardware issue, no ram issue, no cpu or Mobo issue...
> 
> It's just the absolute BS Driver experience that AMD delivers here.
> ...


I just hope you are not right...


----------



## ratirt (Jul 3, 2020)

I had a similar problem with my 5600XT pulse from Sapphire. Random crashes in Unigine and games. Base clocks were 1750Mhz core and 1500Mhz vmem. No matter what I did it had been crashing randomly. 
My medicine was swapping the PSU from an old Corsair AXi 760W to a Seasonic 750W GOLD. After that (without any computer components tweaks all set as always) all gone. Now I run it 1750/1750 Core/Vmem. No more crashes, black screens or such. I ran Unigine for 10h straight and nothing happened. I'd try that.


----------



## dw1975 (Jul 3, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> i am disappointed how everybody ignores the fact that this is just the AMD Experience with NAVI.
> there is probably no hardware issue, no ram issue, no cpu or Mobo issue...
> 
> It's just the absolute BS Driver experience that AMD delivers here.
> ...



At first I thought the issues were software or driver related too but that was before I realized he had done an RMA. If crappy drivers were the problem then the manufacturer would have tested the card and found no issues with the RMA and they would have returned the original card. Instead they found something defective with it and replaced his card.

And now that he is having the same issues with the replacement card that tells me that another system component is the cause of the problems. Could be a psu gone bad, maybe a faulty card slot on the mobo or the mobo itself.


----------



## dw1975 (Jul 3, 2020)

@OxGeNiD - are you able to test the 5600 in another system?


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 3, 2020)

dw1975 said:


> @OxGeNiD - are you able to test the 5600 in another system?


no



ratirt said:


> I had a similar problem with my 5600XT pulse from Sapphire. Random crashes in Unigine and games. Base clocks were 1750Mhz core and 1500Mhz vmem. No matter what I did it had been crashing randomly.
> My medicine was swapping the PSU from an old Corsair AXi 760W to a Seasonic 750W GOLD. After that (without any computer components tweaks all set as always) all gone. Now I run it 1750/1750 Core/Vmem. No more crashes, black screens or such. I ran Unigine for 10h straight and nothing happened. I'd try that.


I dont have just spare money laying around and waiting for me to buy a new psu with them...


----------



## dw1975 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok, first I suggest trying the 5600 in another slot on the mobo and run some games and benchmarks. If that doesn't work you could try removing one stick of ram and run games and benches again. Then do the same with the other stick of ram.


----------



## ratirt (Jul 3, 2020)

OxGeNiD said:


> no
> 
> 
> I dont have just spare money laying around and waiting for me to buy a new psu with them...


I'm not telling you what to do. I'm telling you what helped in my case. Do as you please. 
Maybe try turning off all the features in the Radeon Software for games causing the trouble. Play the game and see if you get any crashes.


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 5, 2020)

ratirt said:


> I'm not telling you what to do. I'm telling you what helped in my case. Do as you please.
> Maybe try turning off all the features in the Radeon Software for games causing the trouble. Play the game and see if you get any crashes.


Im sorry for being so salty, im just tired and pissed at this point


----------



## HD64G (Jul 5, 2020)

If it is the PSU that's causing those issues, a profile in the GPU driver that lowers max clocks and voltage could help with the stability issues. And the 20.4.2 driver version is one of the best for stability also.


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 8, 2020)

HD64G said:


> If it is the PSU that's causing those issues, a profile in the GPU driver that lowers max clocks and voltage could help with the stability issues. And the 20.4.2 driver version is one of the best for stability also.


hey,

so I dont even know whats faulty at this point...

I tried playing resident evil 7 for 3 HOURS and it didnt crash even once and the same with resident evil 3

but when I try playing life is strange episode 1 it always crashes after like 5 mins of gameplay

I even tried changing the TdrDelay to 8 but it didnt help...

this is how it looks like in reliability history :


----------



## HD64G (Jul 8, 2020)

PSU matters when a GPU suddenly needs to raise the current it uses. Some games don't ask for much current and others do so even if graphically don't seem so demanding. It is a matter of the game engine's optimisation. Try to make a profile in the GPU driver suite that limits the maximum voltage and clocks to lower values. That is a simple trick to test if the GPU reliability is your real problem.


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 8, 2020)

HD64G said:


> PSU matters when a GPU suddenly needs to raise the current it uses. Some games don't ask for much current and others do so even if graphically don't seem so demanding. It is a matter of the game engine's optimisation. Try to make a profile in the GPU driver suite that limits the maximum voltage and clocks to lower values. That is a simple trick to test if the GPU reliability is your real problem.


can I just use low graphics and the lowest resolution? and i will lock fps on 60 or 30


----------



## HD64G (Jul 8, 2020)

OxGeNiD said:


> can I just use low graphics and the lowest resolution? and i will lock fps on 60 or 30


That configuration choice should also should lower power consumption from the GPU.


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 9, 2020)

HD64G said:


> PSU matters when a GPU suddenly needs to raise the current it uses. Some games don't ask for much current and others do so even if graphically don't seem so demanding. It is a matter of the game engine's optimisation. Try to make a profile in the GPU driver suite that limits the maximum voltage and clocks to lower values. That is a simple trick to test if the GPU reliability is your real problem.


btw the gpu usage in RE7 was 99%, so that means the gpu was working at max, right?


----------



## Adam Krazispeed (Jul 24, 2020)

OxGeNiD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so once I made a thread like this and someone told me to rma the card, so I did (I did it because I was getting livekernelevent141). Then they told me the gpu was faulty and they swapped it for a new one.  And now I am getting the livekernelevent 141 again...im running out of options and I need help really bad
> 
> ...



*EDIT ** CLEAR UR BIOS/CMOS setting an use default before windows install/linux or whatever
secure erase ure  hdds/ssd's all of them. or just the boot hdd/ssd disconnect any ohter disks/hdds etc.

reinstall windows 7/ 10 if possilble!!

install all amd drivers from MB vendor i had a wierd issue likethis also my xbox one cntroler wirless receiever wouldnt work on my x570 system till i installed the chipst driver package from gigabytes website for my x570 aorus master 3800x system im itx 3700x x570 I aorus pro wifi itx boards did the same thing.. id suggest geting the chipset drivers from gigabytes b450 ds3h mb and installl thos right after the windows install, then update windows fully, start with a windows 10 x64 2004 usb installer...


fresh windows install / gigabyte b450 chipset drivers for your mb... then fully update OS

clean the bood drive before hand this is all i can offer??/

i dont think its the gpu, reseat ur ram also, hell reseat ALL SLOT CARDS. RAM etc..

something is getttin a poor connection causing an error to cause this!!!



OxGeNiD said:


> btw the gpu usage in RE7 was 99%, so that means the gpu was working at max, right?


clocks can still be low, gpu utilization doesnt really indicate max clocks where reached, the gpu was used 99% which is normal... and what it should be... but my 5700xt i only see 99% in higley detailed and far streaming distance is higher like out in the open world of a game not inside a building fps goes up and utilization i see drops to like 60-80%  once out of a building hto i see either higher clocks or 99% util depends on many things


----------



## Adam Krazispeed (Jul 25, 2020)

OxGeNiD said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so once I made a thread like this and someone told me to rma the card, so I did (I did it because I was getting livekernelevent141). Then they told me the gpu was faulty and they swapped it for a new one.  And now I am getting the livekernelevent 141 again...im running out of options and I need help really bad
> 
> ...



just fount this man , see if this (faulty cpu)


----------



## OxGeNiD (Jul 27, 2020)

Adam Krazispeed said:


> *EDIT ** CLEAR UR BIOS/CMOS setting an use default before windows install/linux or whatever
> secure erase ure  hdds/ssd's all of them. or just the boot hdd/ssd disconnect any ohter disks/hdds etc.
> 
> reinstall windows 7/ 10 if possilble!!
> ...


Hey, thank you for all your advice but I think that I found the culprit

So Ive ran the memtest (as many here told me to) and after like 10 minutes I got 4 errors, so I assume that ram is the problem


----------

